# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Osmanlı Devleti'nde kullanılan para isimleri(terimleri)...

## Noktalama

*Ahmet TüRKAN tarafından yazıldı. 
üarşamba, 11 Ekim 2006 17:14

Akçe-i büzürg

İlk olarak 1470 (hicri 875) yılında Fatih Sultan Mehmet döneminde basılmış olan yaklaşık 9 gram ağırlığında ve 10 Akçe değerinde çok nadir bulunan bir gümüş paradır. Gümüş-i Sultaniye olarak da bilinir.

Atik Rumi

II. Mahmud zamanında basılan paralardandır. Halk arasında Yazılı Mahmudiye olarak bilinir. Hicri 1232-1236 arası dört defa basılmıştır.

Bürgus

Bürgus, Suriyeliler tarafından bir kuruşluk Osmanlı gümüş parasına verilen isim. Arapçada pire anlamına gelen bu kelime, paranın küçüklüğü nedeniyle elden kolaylıkla düşmesinden dolayı bu ismi almıştır.

Cedid Eşrefi

Cedid Eşrefi, (Cedit Zolota), Osmanlı dönemindeki gümüş paralardan biridir. III. Ahmet döneminde 90 akçeye tekabül derdi.

İstanbul ve Mısır'da basılan Eşrefi altınlar rayiç olarak eşit tutulmasına rağmen ne ağırlık ne de ayar olarak birbirini tutmuyordu. İstanbul'da basılan yüksek ayarlı altınlar Mısırğa götürülüp burada eritiliyor piyasaya düşük ayarlı Mısır altını olarak sürülüyordu. Bu duruma mani olmak için bakır ve gümüş ilave edilen yeni altınlara Tuğra basılmış, 300 akçeye karşılık olacağı benimsenen bu yeni paraya Cedid Eşrefi adı verilmiştir. Bu paralar çoğalıncaya kadar diğer altınların darphane-i Amireğye getirilerek eritilmesi ve yeni tipde tuğralı olarak darbedilmesine karar verilmiştir. Mısır valisine de ferman ile 22 ayarda 100 adedi 115 vezine eşit sikke kesilmesi emredilmiştir.

İlk olarak 1696 yılında (hicri 1106) II. Mustafa adına darbedilen bu paralar tuğranın altın üzerinde ilk uygulama olması açısından çok önemli olup, örnek teşkil etmiş, her ne kadar Cedid Eşrefi adı verilmişse de halk arasında Eşrefi adı ile veya Tuğralı Altun adı ile anılmaya devam etmiştir.

Cedid Rumi

II. Mahmud zamanında basılan paralardandır. Halk arasında Yazılı Mahmudiye olarak bilinir. Hicri 1232-1247 arası altı defa basılmıştır.

Cedid zincirli

Cedid Zincirli veya Cedid Zencirikli 1725 (hicri 1138) III. Ahmed döneminde Tebriz Seraskeri nin talebi üzerine Tebrizğde bir darphane kurularak burada 24 ayar altından 100 adedi 110 dirhem ağırlığında 400 akçe kıymetinde altın olarak basılmış paralardır. Bu paralar önce İstanbul altınları ile eş değer tutulmuş, Tiflis ve Revanğda da bu tip darbı gerçekleştirilmiş ancak ayar konusunda takip eden günlerde sahtekarlık yapıldığı tesbit edilmiş, Tebriz darphanesi önce uyarılmış sonra Istanbulğda bastırılan örnekler gönderilmiş, yanlışda ısrarın devamı üzerine bu darphaneler kapatılmıştır.

Cedit Osmanlı Kuruşu

Tuğralı Kuruş da denir. III. Ahmet döneminde 120 akçeye tekabül ederdi.

Cedit Rumi

Cedit Rumi, II. Mahmut namına dokuzuncu cülus senesinden on beşinci cülÃ»s yılına kadar bastırılan altın para

Cedit Zer-i Mahsup

Cedid Zer-i Mahbub, Osmanlı döneminde III. Mustafa namına 1757 ve 1759 senelerinde bastırılan paralardır

Cedit İslambol

1715'de basılan altın paralar hakkında kullanılan tabir. Sikke-i cedit-i zer-i İslambol'da denirdi. 1696 da bastırılan sikkeler para sorununu çözememiş ve payitahtta basılan altınlara diğer sikkeler dahi mağşuşiyetten kurtulamamış olduğu için bir yüzüne tuğra diğer yüzüne "duribe fi İslambol" olmak üzere yeni sikkeler bastırılmıştı. Bu arada basılan üçer kuruşluk altını 1696 da basılan altınlardan ayırmak için bu isim verilmişti.

Cihadiye (para birimi)

Sultan II. Mahmud döneminin 3.cülus yılında harp masraflarını çıkartmak maksadı ile tedavül ettirilen yüksek ayarlı gümüş beş kuruş

Dar-ül hilafe

Hilafetin kapısı anlamındadır, o zamanki adıyla Kostantiniye yani İstanbul kast olunmaktadır. II. Mahmut döneminde Hacca gönderilen Surre alayının masraflarını karşılamak üzere özel olarak bastırılmış paralarda darp yeri olarak da kullanılmıştır.

Dar-ül Hilafeti el-aliye ve Dar-ül Hilafeti es-seniye olarak iki değişik şekilde kullanılmıştır.

Dirhem-i ceyyit

Osmanlı'da mağşuş, karışık, bozuk olmayan gümüş para anlamında kullanılan bir tabir.


Ecnebi kuruşu

Ecnebi Kuruşu;Riyal yerine kullanılan bir tabirdir. 1650-1656 tarihlerinde iki ecnebi kuruşu yani riyal bir altına tedavül ediyordu.

Firade

Firade, darphanede kullanılan nizami ayar. Altın için binde 916,666, gümüş için binde 930ğdu.

Hayriye Altını

Sultan II. Mahmudğun 21 ve 22.cülus yılında çıkartılmış altın parasıdır, tam yarım ve çeyrek olmak üzere üç çeşittir.

Kara kuruş

Mevcut ekonomik sıkıntıyı gidermek için II. Mahmud'un 21.cülus yılında akıl edilen bu dahiyane buluş neticesi, %17 ila 22 arasında değişin düşük ayarlarda gümüş ile para basılmış, bu paralar halk tarafından kullanıldıkça içeriğindeki yüksek bakır oranı sebebi ile kararmaya başlamış ve bu kuruşa Kara Kuruş veya bu tip paralara (5 kr, 100 para, 40 para, 20 para, 10 para) Kara Kuruş Aksamı denmeye başlanmıştır.

Ordu-yu Hümayun (Osmanlı Darphanesi)

Sefer sırasında ordu ile birlikte hareket eden seyyar darphanede para basılırken genelde İstanbul'dan getirilen kalıplar kullanılırdı. Ancak II. Mustafa (1695 - hicri 1106) döneminde bir istisna olarak darp yeri ismi olarak da kullanılmıştır. üok nadir Osmanlı parasıdır.

Sikke-i hasene

Para yerinde kullanılan bir tabir.

Sikke Osmanlılar'da biri damga, diğeri nakit yerinde olmak üzere iki şekilde kullanılırdı. Nakit yerine doğrudan doğruya para kastedildiği zaman bu tabir kullanılırdı.

Sultani

İlk kez Fatih Sultan Mehmet döneminde bastırılmış yaklaşık 3,45 gram ağırlığında klasik Osmanlı altın parasıdır. Halk arasında ğAltınğ olarak da bilinmektedir. Osmanlı İmparatorluğunda uzun süre ayarı ve ağırlığı değiştirilmeden II. Mahmud (1784 -AH1223) dönemine kadar kullanılmıştır.

Yazılı Mahmudiye
Yazılı Mahmudiye, halk arasında II. Mahmud zamanında basılan paralar hakkında kullanılar tabir.

Resmi vesikalarda Atik Rumi, Cedid Rumi şeklinde geçer.

Yirmilik Altın

Yirmilik Altın, II. Mahmud'un 26. saltanat yılında (1833) basılan altın sikke. I. Mahmud devrinden basılan altın gibi buna da "Mahmudiyye" denmiştir. 1.5 dirhem ağırlığında ve 23 ayardı. Nısfiyeleri yani yarımları da vardı. Bunların kenarlarında çiçekli su bulunurdu.

Yirmilik altın yabancılarla yapılan alışverişlerde esas kabul edilirdi. Eski Ceza Kanunu'nda nakit ceza hükümleri de bununla belirtilirdi.


Zer-i Kamertab

Osmanlı zamanında kullanılan altın paralardan birinin adıdır. üzerinde ay resmi bulunduğu için bu ismi almıştır.

Zer-i Mahbub

Zer-i Mahbub,Osmanlı döneminde kullanılan altın paralardan birinin adıdır. 1787'de 3.5 kuruş rayiç konulmuştu. II.Mustafa tarafından ilk defa bastırılan tuğralı altın paraya Mısırğda verilen isimdir. Bu isim yayılarak Istanbul da dahil olmak üzere bütün Osmanlı topraklarında kullanılmıştır

Zolta

Alman Talerği örnek alınarak yapılan gümüş veya bilyon para birimidir. Bu birim Osmanlı Kuruşuna da örnek olmuştur. Alman Talerği halk dilindeki adı ile Alman Talarisi Osmanlı topraklarında da tedavül etmiş,1.5 taler, bir düka veya Osmanlı altını sayılmıştır. Zolta son dönemlerinde 30 para kıymeti ile I. Abdülhamid dönemi sonuna kadar tedavül etmiştir. Belirgin özelliği tuğrasız olmasıdır.

İrsaliye Akçesi

İrsaliye Akçesi, Mısır'dan her sene gelen padişahların cep harçlığı. Bu para, 17. yüzyıl ortalarında 600,000 altın civarındaydı.

şahi (para birimi)

İran kaynaklı bu para birimi, Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Azerbaycan ve güneyindeki topraklarında tedavül etti. Akçe karşılığı daha değerli ve itibarı daha yüksek olduğundan süratle yaygınlaştı. İran'a komşu Bağdad, Basra, Haleb, Amid ve Van darphanelerinde de basımına izin verildi.1513'de gümüş sikke olarak bir miskal 4,608 gr ağırlığında yaklaşık 6.5 akçe değerindeydi. II. Selim Amid darphanesinde şahinin yerine selimi adıyla bir sikke kesilmesini emretti ise de şahinin de basımı sürdü. 1583'de doğu darphanelerinde basılan ayarsız ve bozuk vezinli şahiler toplattırıldı. 1588/89'da Istanbul'da 1 şahi'nin değeri 8 akçe olarak belirlendi.

Alıntıdır...*

----------

